# Day one of road to boost... Help needed



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Started out pulling the ECU and packing it to send it for the reprogram. Next I pulled the VC (getting it powder coated). Then I started removing the Upper intake. Took me an hour and half. I'm letting it sit with PB Blaster on the FPR and injectors. Plus it's cold here in Michigan so I needed a break.










Now for the EGR question. What all needs to be done? I know I need to make a Block off plate and I plan to do this now since everthing is out of the way. What needs to be done with all the hoses? I want to make sure I remove the right ones. Help is appreciated! Do both of those brass brackets get removed?









ANyone ever have this happen when installing the injectors? I was tightening them half a turn per side at a time then it just snapped. FSM doesn't even have a name for it  hmmmm......


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my egr









ive never broke an injector "cap" before....only those *fragile* plastic tips on the end of the injector. if u cant find that part locally, i have some extras lying around here somewhere.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

So you left the actual valve in there and the vacuum lines hooked up? I actually took mine out and just wanted to know what to do with the vacuum line that comes into it. Should I just plug it or could I usse it for the Boost gauge?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, i just left in there for the time being. sure, why not u use it for a boost gauge.....

more info
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36309


----------

